

The law should protect your online communication - yeukhon

Fwd from an email from Take Action with Google (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;takeaction&#x2F;) - so I am not Derek Slater.<p>Join tens of thousands of Americans who agree that the stuff you store online deserves the same legal protections as the stuff you keep in your home.<p>More than 36,000 people have signed the &quot;We the People&quot; petition demanding that the White House update the Electronic Communications Privacy Act (ECPA) to reflect the way people use the Internet now, not the way we used it back in the 1980s when the law was written.<p>The White House is only obligated to respond once the petition has reached 100,000 signatures, so today is the day to speak up and let the White House know.<p>Take two minutes to sign the petition and tell the government to get a warrant. Add your name now:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;takeaction.withgoogle.com&#x2F;white-house-petition<p>To sign the petition, you&#x27;ll create an account, click a link in the confirmation email, and then click once more to sign that petition. It&#x27;s just a few clicks to help protect the Fourth Amendment, but they&#x27;re clicks that will demand a response from the White House.<p>More soon,<p>Derek Slater
Google Inc.
======
tobylane
What's the typical White House response to these petitions? Downing Street
(UK) acknowledges most of them as minorly as possible, and never mentions them
again.

